
Under Socialism, Morality Is Scarcer Than Bread - andrenth
https://fee.org/articles/under-socialism-morality-is-scarcer-than-bread/
======
sharemywin
Kinda funny using USSR as an example where communism as it becomes a
dictatorship when Russia now is an authoritarian state using capitalism as a
guise.

------
dfraser992
What a bunch of simplistic blathering propaganda that, as usual for this sort
of topic, ignores actual facts. The very essence of "conservative"
"truthiness". I put "conservative" in quotes as most "conservatives" these
days are not at all actual conservatives, but authoritarians having a raging
temper tantrum.

Denmark etc are far closer to socialism than the USSR ever was, and they are
well run societies with a better average standard of living than the US which
is turning into a shithole for a lot of people. But socialism works for those
societies because they are largely homogenous and culturally cohesive, unlike
a 'melting pot' like the US or a very multicultural one like the UK.

That is a large factor in whether socialism works - because people are on the
same page in what they believe society should be like. The US and UK, in
comparison, are too individualistic and the basic
sociological/psychological/philosophical principles their societies are based
upon are not inclined to support socialism. Russia tried to change its basic
principles and that was never going to work, especially in a country that had
tsars and serfs for hundreds of years. How is Stalin anything but another
version of a tsar? How is the current Russian oligarchy nothing but modern day
tsars? You can't change a country that easily.

Well, the UK has some socialistic tendencies - the NHS, etc - which have
worked over the years but the assault of the "Conservatives" over the years
have weakened the social framework. And so I'd say the UK is a far less moral
society than it was in the 50s when the NHS was set up... Fucking Thatcher.

Really, whether a society has morals or not depends on a lot of sociological
factors and the economic system is hardly a significant one. Only 20 year old
libertarian retards who think everything can be reduced to the price of
something believe stuff like this. Libertarians know the price of everything,
and the value of nothing...

~~~
andrenth
"I know that some people in the US associate the Nordic model with some sort
of socialism. Therefore, I would like to make one thing clear. Denmark is far
from a socialist planned economy. Denmark is a market economy."

(Lars Løkke Rasmusse, Danish prime minister)

